# 2002 NISSAN SKYLINE R34 GTR VPSEC 2 NUR HKS KANSAI BUILT CAR



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

WE ARE SELLING A REGISTERED SKYLINE R34 GTR VPSEC 2 NUR.

THE CAR ONLY HAS LESS THAN 1O,000KMS=7,000MILES.

IT'S IN MINT CONDITION, AND SPENT MOST OF ITS TIME IN THE GARAGE IN MARYLAND.

IT'S AN HKS KANSAI BUILT CAR WITH TONS OF HKS AFTERMARKET PARTS, AND RUNS ON FCON VPRO.

SO IF YOU WANT TO BE ONE OF A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE WHO HAS AN R34 GTR IN THE US, NOW ITS YOUR CHANCE TO OWN ONE.

THIS CAR HOLDS IT'S VALUE THAN THE NEW R35 GTR. EVEN IN JAPAN THESE CARS SELLS IN THE VICINITY OF $80,000, AND ITS NOT AS GOOD CONDITION AS THIS ONE, UNLIKE SOME OF THE USED R35 WHICH YOU CAN GET FOR LESS THAN $30,000 IN JAPAN.

PLEASE NO DREAMERS, TIME WASTER, AND HATERS.


----------

